# CC ROTT



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking for a good CC right of the truck. I am getting married in June and decided that for our rehearsal dinner, I want everyone to spoke a CC.

My fiancee is letting me have a cigar bar, I would rather smoke a CC then a high priced NC.

I have inquired and the cigars that i have heard great things about the box codes are less than 6 months.

Any Ideas?

Dan


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy answer: Partagas Short.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 to the above, add in the Bolivar PC. think small they tend to be better rott.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought about getting a box of those along with another cigar. Anything else that you would recommend. Also how long of a smoke is the Party shorts.

Dan


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

About 45 minutes. 
Trini Reyes
Siglo 1


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Normally I would never recommend these, but:

Cohiba Robustos. 

Get a 2010 box. Classiest cigar you could pass out. 

Your friends will be impressed.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Don't forget about RASS! I love them ROTT!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

How many people are you supplying cigars for? Many 15 packs are aged well beyond what their full box counterparts are.

I think I mentioned before that I bought a 15er of HdM Epicure No 1s and they showed up with 4 1/2 years of rest.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

All of the above! :smoke:


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been checking box codes and none of the normal cigars that people recommend have a code more than a year. Most have only 6 months rest on them.. I originally wanted the Partagas D4 but they have only 4 months rest on them from what I can see.

Andrew, I am looking to get at least 20 cigars I would like a few extras for the honeymoon... LOL


Dan


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't go wrong with any of these suggestions, but +1 for the party shorts or the RASS. And easy on the pocket book.
CoRo would def be classsy cigar to give out.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Dude, I wouldn't pass out a PC at a wedding... If it were me, I'd go with a robusto. They have a nice weight in the hand, they are hard for people who don't smoke often to overheat, and it won't take two hours to smoke. I'd go with a lighter bodied smoke too as most people won't appreciate a fuller smoke. As for worrying about rest/age, I wouldn't; most people won't have any idea what an aged versus fresh cigar tastes like. My recommendation would be the HDM Epi#2.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I forgot to mention that everyone at the rehearsal dinner is a cigar smoker, thats why I wanted to go CC, because they are all used to smoking the high end NC and do so regularly. 

Only one of them has had a CC before but I wanted something to be a great smoke, not something that is fresh and could be better.

Plus it is the rehearsal dinner so we have unlimited amount of time to smoke. As for the actual wedding thats a different story and I will be smoking something quick.

Dan


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

OdessaDan said:


> I forgot to mention that everyone at the rehearsal dinner is a cigar smoker, thats why I wanted to go CC, because they are all used to smoking the high end NC and do so regularly.
> 
> Only one of them has had a CC before but I wanted something to be a great smoke, not something that is fresh and could be better.
> 
> ...


If everyone is an experienced cigar smoker, I'd definitely pass out an iconic cigar- the Esplendidos. Obviously they're not cheap, but it's truly a recognizable and fantastic cigar that's very fitting for a wedding. If you wanted to go with something a little less expensive, I'd pass out a Lanceros or CORO. Congrats on the wedding!

*edit- A box of Sir Winstons would be very appropriate as well...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CoRo, 2010's, but 08's are still available .
Eplendidos and Sir Winstons are also available with yrs on them.

Stay with top shelf stix.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> I forgot to mention that everyone at the rehearsal dinner is a cigar smoker, thats why I wanted to go CC, because they are all used to smoking the high end NC and do so regularly.
> 
> Only one of them has had a CC before but I wanted something to be a great smoke, not something that is fresh and could be better.
> 
> ...


RYJ Wide Churchill's great right off the truck. The flavors and girth of these cigars will impress your non Cuban cigar smoking friends.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

These are some great suggestions to look into. How are tha San Cristobals of the truck, Bull sent me one and i am going to get to try it this week. I have heard good things about them. Also i think there is one size with a box code of 08.

Dan


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

OdessaDan said:


> These are some great suggestions to look into. How are tha San Cristobals of the truck, Bull sent me one and i am going to get to try it this week. I have heard good things about them. Also i think there is one size with a box code of 08.
> 
> Dan


IMHO, the El Principe is the best of the bunch,,,not sure it rises to
the occasion.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Based on everything you have said, I'd go with a cab of the CoRos. The '10s are outstanding, my only concern would be whether they might go into a sick period at the worst possible time. If 08 is available, may be a safer choice and still a great cigar.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I looked at the CoRo's and they are a lot more than I wanted to spend. I want to keep a few on hand. I am thinking about doing a box of the Party Shorts, and still working on the other gars. 

How are the other lines of the RyJ?

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am smoking an RYJ Wide Churchill right now and it is Twanging my A$$ off!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not a big fan of the churchhill size, are the other sizes just as good.

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> I am not a big fan of the churchhill size, are the other sizes just as good.
> 
> Dan


Its not a Churchill sized cigar.
It is a Short Churchill in a 55 R/G!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Tony, 

I just realized that, LOL They look awesome, I think I may have found the cigar to have on hand. Now to see who has the best price, LOL

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

My guess would be that the RyJ Wide Churchills would come in around the same price as the CoRos, but I really have no idea. Certainly not in Party Short territory price-wise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty darn close for that money i would go with the Coro.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

there are still 08 VR Famosos out there.....less $$$ than CoRo
and a profile that appeals to many....

09 Monte #2's......a doing ok now.also


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

All good suggestions, but its your wedding bro ... go with Cohibas  Nobody's really going to remember those awesome Dip 4's or whatever from your rehearsal dinner. They'll remember you passing out a box of Cohibas like a drunken sailor though!

If the CoRos are too much coin, go for Sig II or III. And take pictures for us!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Oops, I was looking at the price for the short churchhills.. I will look into the prices if they are that close then it will be the CoRo's, but I may buy a small box of each, LOL


Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If your really on a budget and new to Cuban Cigars.
Partagas Mille floeurs
Partagas Corona's senoirs
Super Partagas
Partagas Corona's Especiales.
Rjy Casadores
RYJ Mille Floeurs
Ryj Sport Largos
Any RYJ Open
RASS
JL#2
10 off the top of my head budget cigars that kick the crap out of any Non Cubans for a bargain price!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

RASCC are even cheaper than RASS and smoke well ROTT.


----------

